# 6 Months since Katie's been gone



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A year is just way to short. My thoughts are with you and your family. She was such a beautiful girl, I can see why she is so dearly missed.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You can tell that she was so loved by both of you. I will light a candle for her tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great tribute to a sweet and beautiful girl. I know how hard it is and know you will always miss her but she is with you waiting to train your new puppy when you bring her home. The anniversaries are always hard. She knew happiness and love the entire time of her life and remember that. Rest in peace sweet girl


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

there will always be a hole in your heart where she was..... but you will have something to keep you busy in the fall. But there will be moments when you feel lonely for her, even with a new puppy. She was a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's beautiful.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I wish there was something I could say to ease your pain....except to say I understand. Always know that the two of you were #1 to her and she loved adored you as much as your love and adoration for her.

R.I.P. Sweet Katie

~Jackie


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw, sweet Katie. She'll be watching over you and your new little puppy...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What a sweet girl - beautiful photos you have to remember her with.

It did ease up for me after 9 months (first 6 months were horrible) - I hope your hearts will find peace soon.

Cyber hugs go out to you ~hugs~


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Reading this brings tears to my eyes. I can't believe she is gone from your home...but she will always be in your hearts. Like Rob said...1 year is WAY TOO short...I send my thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i have lost many dogs in 51 years and it never gets easier, be they young or old when they left me. i would gladly bring any one or all back if i could. But one thing for sure, they all l ive in my heart, i remember each and every one and little things about them. you will always h ave katie in your heart and will alway love her.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

beautiful baby girl!


----------



## indycat (Jan 2, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute! I lost my Jordan 8 months ago and I am just now thinking of a new puppy. He was 13 years old, your loss was probably harder with only 1 year.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great tribute to a great friend. She was beautiful!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

RIP Sweet Katie, she was a beautiful girl








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl... I'm so sorry for your loss and the pain it is causing you. Rest easy knowing she had a wonderful life with you and you will see her someday again.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tim and Melissa, what a tragedy that your beautiful Katie had to leave at such a young age. I know the sorrow you're still feeling; try to remember that she's snuggled right inside your hearts, where you will always have her close by. RIP, little girl....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A beautiful princess, and a life too short, so sorry for your pain and loss, she will live on in your hearts forever, a special angel to watch over you both.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry for your pain...time does heal but the heart never forgets. Beautiful Girl.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Tim and Melissa...Your Katie was and is a tribute to your freely given love to each other and to her. She came into your lives to give you a precious gift. Even though she is gone the gift remains. And we see it here--in your words and your actions.

YOU are very special people. Katie knew that...and is still a vessal to let others see that. 

Blessings to you both...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Tim & Melissa

I do think of you quite a lot as it's 6 months tommorrw i lost Sadie and i remember you lost Katie more or less at the same time.
So i really know how you feel and how sad your loss of sweet Katie was.


Maggie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Katie was a really pretty girl, and a lovely tribute to your girl. My thoughts are with you. Take Carexxxxxxxx


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry...Katie will be in my heart forever.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's hard to believe it's been that long. I still tear up when I see your and Melissa's posts, I can only imagine how you must feel every day. 6 months, 6 years, 60 years, I don't think you will ever forget her, she clearly was a very special girl who made a profound impact on your hearts and lives.

You will always be remembered and cherished, beautiful Katie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost your Katie so young. She was a beautiful girl and well loved for sure. Her memories will warm your heart until you are together again.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Tim and Melissa
I do not know if you believe in there being a higher power or not but I do. I was not a member of this forum at the time you suffered your terrible loss but I have seen several of your posts with regard to her. It is so obvious to me that you were chosen as the family for this sweet girl because of the amount of love you two had to share with her. So although it was so painful for you both, Katie needed to be in a VERY special family for her time was not long for this world. She could not have found a better place to spend her time with and take pride in that fact. Your tribute to her today is beautiful as always. She sure was a beautiful girl.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

A very pretty girl. Losing an innocent puppy can be as sad as losing a human family member. I'm not up to date on previous post by you but do you have plans for another golden anytime soon?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I always fill up when I think of you sweet Katie. I hope that time heals your pain, but may she always remain in your hearts forever....


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Your Katie girl was so beautiful. I know exactly how your feeling, Daisy has been gone 9 months, each month is a sad reminder of the loss of our beautiful girls. Your girl was very special, she had a short time on earth but what an impact her life was. You will always have her wonderful memories in your hearts and she will forever be looking over you from heaven above. Take care.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Jenny Wren said:


> Tim and Melissa...Your Katie was and is a tribute to your freely given love to each other and to her. She came into your lives to give you a precious gift. Even though she is gone the gift remains. And we see it here--in your words and your actions.
> 
> YOU are very special people. Katie knew that...and is still a vessal to let others see that.
> 
> Blessings to you both...


 
...thank you. Those are beautiful and kind words that truly touch our heart and that help to ease our pain.

Also, a big thank you to everyone- for your compassion, empathy, and kindness. Tim and I don't know where we would be without the support from all of you on this forum. The past six months have been so, so hard. I still can't believe she is gone. It just doesn't make sense, but not much in this world does I suppose. I cry more days than not- although it has gotten somewhat easier with the passing of time.

I think no matter how old these precious creatures are when they leave us, it is equally as hard to deal with no matter what their age when they go, because we just love them so much. I know that a new little girl will definitely help us heal the hole in our hearts.



AmbikaGR said:


> I do not know if you believe in there being a higher power or not but I do. I was not a member of this forum at the time you suffered your terrible loss but I have seen several of your posts with regard to her. It is so obvious to me that you were chosen as the family for this sweet girl because of the amount of love you two had to share with her. So although it was so painful for you both, Katie needed to be in a VERY special family for her time was not long for this world. She could not have found a better place to spend her time with and take pride in that fact. Your tribute to her today is beautiful as always. She sure was a beautiful girl.


Thank you so much....I hope there is a higher power...sometimes I just don't know. I think, for the most part, that I do have faith that there is something more. I do think this too- about Katie being meant for us-and it is a comfort. We gave her the most love that anyone could, and she gave us a great gift in both her life, and in her passing.






*I love you Katie. You were our first girl and you will always hold a special place in our hearts. You showed us what it means to be a family, and you showed us how to live life fully and freely. You will always be with us, by our side, tail wagging, with your beautiful golden smile. Rest peacefully my sweet girl.*​


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

your story of Katie is heart-breaking and heart-warming at the same time.... you can really see the love you two will always have for Katie and i know that when you bring a new little golden baby home, you will be the best parents to her..


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timm said:


> It's hard to believe that we lost Katie 6 months ago today... we still miss her terribly and there are some tough times for us still...
> Tim & Melissa


Tim & Melissa 
my heart breaks for you...Katie was beautiful ...I am so very sorry...there really are no words, as I have come to realize...I hope time does indeed heal...knowing your sorrow ((((hugs))))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Katie is watching over you every day~Play Hard Sweet Katie.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Katie is watching over you every day~Play Hard Sweet Katie.


 
...I just saw this.It is so beautiful, thank you.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Katie was a beautiful girl and she will always have a place in your heart. I"m sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sleep softly sweet Katie


----------



## texas golden's mom (Jan 8, 2008)

What a beautiful face and soulful eyes! I lost my beautiful Brazos at age 14 and miss him constantly. Our own lifetime spent with one beloved golden would not be long enough. Just know that you gave Katie your love for her whole life.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

It breaks my heart to see her picture and know that she's gone.

You have my deepest sympathy. She's at the bridge with our Polly. Polly is looking after her. She was a very dear and caring golden.


----------

